# Djembe + Mic = MIDI signal in DAW?



## creativeforge (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi guys,

Wonder if you can help: I'm trying to find how to MIDIfy a djembe (a real one) to my DAW? Any suggestion as to how to do so? I want to create the beats on the djembe and get MIDI signals. It would be OK to also capture the audio, but not what I'm necessarily looking for. 

So what am I missing here: 

Djembe + Mic (which kind would be best?) + (converter?) = MIDI signal in DAW.

I have a Saffire PRO 24 DSP card. 

Thanks!


----------



## TheNorseman (Dec 27, 2017)

There are probably 20 different ways you can do this, but I assume you can simply do this with a basic drum trigger. I doubt you even need the mic.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 27, 2017)

TheNorseman said:


> There are probably 20 different ways you can do this, but I assume you can simply do this with a basic drum trigger. I doubt you even need the mic.



Not a drummer, do you have recommendations? What method would you use, capture audio and convert to MIDI? I'm drawing a blank...


----------



## TheNorseman (Dec 27, 2017)

Something like this:

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...rnSqfTyy5E3TU6sky7z5iYXnkIJjHAHxoCYmYQAvD_BwE

Put the trigger on your drum, then plug it in to your interface and you're good to go. That's a cheaper one, and probably wouldn't have as good of a range as a more expensive one. But that's really all you need, I would not spend a lot of money on a trigger.


----------



## trumpoz (Dec 28, 2017)

Look up 'drum replacement' and then the name of the DAW.

In essence you record audio and then your DAW converts the hits to midi information. It is a separate process so it doesnt happen in real time.


----------



## sniderman (Dec 29, 2017)

And although you'll be able to convert the wave information to MIDI data using a drum replacement application, what it WON'T do is differentiate between the the different types of hits and strokes inherent in playing the djembe. It will translate the impulses (hits), but won't translate the different sounds/tones. You'll have a lot of voice reassigning to do.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 29, 2017)

sniderman said:


> And although you'll be able to convert the wave information to MIDI data using a drum replacement application, what it WON'T do is differentiate between the the different types of hits and strokes inherent in playing the djembe. It will translate the impulses (hits), but won't translate the different sounds/tones. You'll have a lot of voice reassigning to do.



As long as I have the hits and their velocities, then it should be usable without having to reassign every shot, yes? It's much more involved than I thought, maybe finding a used Handsonic could pay off...


----------



## sniderman (Dec 29, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> As long as I have the hits and their velocities, then it should be usable without having to reassign every shot, yes? It's much more involved than I thought, maybe finding a used Handsonic could pay off...



Yep, there will be a fair amount of editing hand work involved, but of course, very doable. 
Good luck!


----------



## TheNorseman (Dec 29, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> As long as I have the hits and their velocities, then it should be usable without having to reassign every shot, yes? It's much more involved than I thought, maybe finding a used Handsonic could pay off...



Or like a Novation Launchpad. Just assign the pads with whatever type of shot.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 29, 2017)

I've used a variety of drum triggers and drum pads (I was a drum and classical percussion student throughout University). Nothing really worked well beyond just a one-off hit. Forget about playing fast passages or high dynamic ranges. The only thing that worked well were the pads on the high end electronic drum sets that have a mesh head and multiple sensors.

I've heard that the hand drum controllers work well so that's the only option I'd really consider.


----------



## Garlu (Dec 30, 2017)

You could always try something like SPL's DrumXChanger:
https://www.plugin-alliance.com/en/products/spl_drumxchanger.html

They have a promo ($19, in stead of $199). 

Not sure if it converts audio into midi directly, but you could load your own samples into the plugin, I believe.


----------



## Pier (Jan 10, 2018)

creativeforge said:


> As long as I have the hits and their velocities, then it should be usable without having to reassign every shot, yes? It's much more involved than I thought, maybe finding a used Handsonic could pay off...



Or maybe a BopPad



We are discussing it in this other thread:
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/keith-mcmillen-boppad.67886/


----------

